# rambling songs



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

I assume most people use the hiking poles whilst walking so here`s a few songs you may know them there all on u tube

The Manchester Rambler , written by ewan Macall, good version by the spinners

I would walk 5oomiles, try the proclaimers version

I`ma rambler,I`m a gambler

you may find the amuseing whilst walking


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Only time the wife lets me sing while walking is in the mountains, lets the critters know were coming! ( If I were a bear and heard that racket coming up the trail I'd run away!) :blink:


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

My wife would never let me sing either.

"Jump up, hook up, shuffle to the door,
Jump right out and count to four.
If my main don't open wide,
I've gotta nother one by my side.
If that one should fail me too,
Look out ground cause I'm a comin' through.
If I die on that old drop zone,
Box me up and ship me home.
Pin my metals upon my chest,
Bury me in the leaning rest."

Lots of versions of that.

Good for running, not so for leisurely hikes anyway. Knees shot, running is out according to the Docs, but I cheat sometimes. Pain is ok, just so they don't swell up, right?


----------



## alador (Apr 25, 2013)

OK, here's a bit of shameless self-promotion. Here is a link to my one and only rambling song. It's an old home studio recording so judge it gently.

http://www.soundclick.com/player/single_player.cfm?songid=8523670&q=hi&newref=1


----------



## Thistle (Nov 30, 2013)

"Manchester Rambler", Cas' "Military Cadence", "Mr Moon"&#8230; Good stuff! It is VERY interesting what people like to sing when out and about.

I have a pretty good voice (I think), so I sing all sorts of fun tunes or catchy contemporary church hymns. I'm really into folk music too. But my favorite - the one I sing a lot is Pooh Corner by Loggins & Messina. Gosh, I love that song! It's a blast to sing with the fiends too.








"*Pooh Corner*"









Christopher Robin and I walked along

Under branches lit up by the moon.

Posing our questions to Owl and Eeyore, 
As our days disappeared all too soon.

But I've wandered much further today than I should,

And I can't seem to find my way back to the wood.

So, help me if you can - I've got to get

Back to the house at Pooh corner by one.

You'd be surprised there's so much to be done...

Count all the bees in the hive.

Chase all the clouds from the sky.

Back to the days of Christopher Robin and Pooh.

Winnie the Pooh doesn't know what to do -

Got a honey jar stuck on his nose.

And he came to me asking help and advice,

And from here no one knows where he goes.

So I sent him to ask of the Owl if he's there,

How to loosen a jar from the nose of a bear.

Sooo, help me if you can - I've got to get

back to the house at Pooh corner by one.

You'd be surprised there's so much to be done...

Count all the bees in the hive.

Chase all the clouds from the sky.

Back to the days of Christopher Robin...

Back to the ways of Christopher Robin...

Back to the days of Pooh.

Oh! And "*The Bonnie Banks o' Loch Lomond*" - I love *Steve McDonald's* version. He's pretty cool.








Oh, ye'll tak' the high road, 
And I'll tak' the low road,
And I'll be in Scotland afore ye.
Fir me an' my true love will never meet again
on the bonnie, bonnie banks o' Loch Lomond.


----------



## Thistle (Nov 30, 2013)

One of these days spellcheck is really going to get me into trouble. That sentence above should say: *It's a blast to sing with the FRIENDS too.* Not "fiends". LOL!

Thought I had better correct that one.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

shamless promo or not pretty good

i sound more like a wailing banshee well done



alador said:


> OK, here's a bit of shameless self-promotion. Here is a link to my one and only rambling song. It's an old home studio recording so judge it gently.
> 
> http://www.soundclick.com/player/single_player.cfm?songid=8523670&q=hi&newref=1


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Pooh Corner

Taught my children this now there teaching they children they love winne the pooh

But i cant get "i would walk 500 miles out of my head now,typical folky rowdy song same as i1m a rambler

A local folk song from where i live is called the "Lincolnshire poacher" from true yellow belly country.(we are called yellod beellies form the stage coach days when the stagecoach drivers wore yellow vests as there livery colours or from a type of yellow belly newt that lived in the fens no one is really sure)


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Some people deserve it lol

Sounds like a saying that Penellopy Pitstop would use when describinG Dick Dastardly



Thistle said:


> One of these days spellcheck is really going to get me into trouble. That sentence above should say: *It's a blast to sing with the FRIENDS too.* Not "fiends". LOL!
> 
> Thought I had better correct that one.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Ok, so how about those monotonous songs that a group of boys might sing on a bus, like the one that begins with "99 bottles of beer on the wall" and goes on until the coach goes nuts?


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Well as thistle would say CAS they would be little fiends lol

as that is something i could without


----------



## alador (Apr 25, 2013)

cobalt said:


> Thanks cobalt. I do have to stress however that the reason for this and all my other recording on Soundclick was as songwriter and composer not as singer. I never had any illusions about being a performer. I always pictured them as music for movies. No luck so far, go figure. By the way, Walk 500 Miles is also one of my favorite songs.





cobalt said:


> shamless promo or not pretty good
> 
> i sound more like a wailing banshee well done
> 
> ...


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

at least you can write some .

I to play the guitar badly i might add ,better at the flute also play the sax a bit not enought to improve havnt had it long.,but love the music from the 1930 .Sounds like the begining of rock and roll to me .but love the big band sound of the eara

.It sounds fresh to me and look for it on the net but not sure who plays the stuff just dicovered it.Not so keen on the moderen music to manufactured for me


----------



## alador (Apr 25, 2013)

I also like the older music, expecially ragtime and blues. I play just about anything with strings on it but have no talent for wind instruments though I dearly love sax. There are even a couple of ragtime pieces I wrote for the albums on soundclick. A lot of what I wrote is rooted in old time music. I liked the writing process and playing with other musicians but never got comfortable with performing. I also hated the sound of my voice so I rarely sang in public.


----------

